# Ultrasound Hell, I need your help



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies:

I need advise fast!  I will try and make this short and straight to the point.  My first day cd was Aug 4th on the 14 had 1st ultrasound that showed I had two follicles one on the left was 1.6cm and the right 1.8cm.  I had been on 100mg of clomid.  On the 16th of August doctor observed that the follicle size was now left follicle 1.8 and the right 2.2.  He told me the right was the dominate follicle and he would give me a trigger shot of 10,000 pregynl.  On the 18th of August had 3rd ultrasound where the right follicle was now 2.6 which he said was now turning into a cyst and would not ovulate because of its size and the left follicle could not be seen at first but with another try later that day located the left follicle that was 1.3 which had been reduced from the 1.6.

Now the d--n doctor could not tell if I ovualted or not.  He thought prehaps the left follicle became the dominate one and I did ovulate.  Now I am confused and scared to breath, I don't know anything after being poke, loaded with hormones, and ultrasound to death, I am still in the dark did I or didn't I.  Now I am in two week waiting hell.

Does anyone have any advice or take on this. 
Red


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I don't have any advice for you, but I am sure someone will 

Good Luck and hope it all works out for you 

Love Jo
x x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Red I don't know how you will be able to tell now, if the doc can't.  I think it may just be a waiting game againxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry you are having a tough and confusing time-why didn't the Dr do a progesterone blood test that would have shown on your hormone levels if you'd ovulated.
L


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi,

I agree with jj.  I don't understand why they haven't done a progesterone test for you.  This takes place on CD21 and should tell your dr if you are ovulating or not.  They have stopped my tests as I have had very high results on Clomid and have just had FSH done that came back at 5 which for my age is excellent so I have been told.

Ask your Gp/gyny to do a cd21 for you next cycle it is your perogative to do this.

It is hard this ttc journey but hang on in there.  I have received a load of info off this site through it's postings and have been using it to make notes on tests that I haven't had tests done for.  However my main problem was FSH as I had not had it done now I have and I am over moon with results.  We are now waiting for DH's Sperm Sample results to come back and if there ok I have to have HSG to see if tubes are clear.  (Fingers Crossed)!

Anyway, good luck with your gp/gyny.  Insist on progesterone test that way you will have peace of mind at least you will know for sure whether you are ovulating or not.

Good luck

Love Helen
xxx


----------

